# to chaeto or not to chaeto?



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of this stuff - it ends up clogging my overflow pipes and going everywhere in my DT - how do you contain yours? Is it essential to have chaeto? I took mine out today bc I was so annoyed by it.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Have mine contained to my sump where I have a refugium built to grow this and to also harbor my pods as well


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

useless if you do not have pods. smallest amount of GFO will replace a lot of chaeto

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

My son did a grade 12 bio experiment involving a 20 gallon refugium filled with macro algae that filtered the water from an 18 gallon display tank. This is far more macro algae than normal. Even with that much it had negligible impact on ammonia, nitrates, and nitrites. However, it did have a noticeable impact on phosphate levels. However, once the experiment was done I added a GFO reactor and I agree with SIG that GFO is a more efficient method. 

The macro algae also bred a ton of pods which of course makes some types of fish happy.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

It's out..I'm happier for it. Unless I can put it in a filter bag? Is that possible - to contain chaeto and grow pods at the same time? Like a small netted bag with holes that allow pods to escape but too small for the the chaeto strands to come out from?

I had it in my sump but it spills into my return pump spot and then clogs it and returns it into my DT.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Jiinx said:


> It's out..I'm happier for it. Unless I can put it in a filter bag? Is that possible - to contain chaeto and grow pods at the same time? Like a small netted bag with holes that allow pods to escape but too small for the the chaeto strands to come out from?
> 
> I had it in my sump but it spills into my return pump spot and then clogs it and returns it into my DT.


Yes, you can use a filter media bag as long as the holes are large enough for light to penetrate. You can also use egg-crate on top of the refugium, or between the refugium and the return.

I also agree about macro-algae as nutrient export, it is quite poor for the size it requires. The primary function it serves for me is harboring my zooplankton populations.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Jiinx said:


> It's out..I'm happier for it. Unless I can put it in a filter bag? Is that possible - to contain chaeto and grow pods at the same time? Like a small netted bag with holes that allow pods to escape but too small for the the chaeto strands to come out from?
> 
> I had it in my sump but it spills into my return pump spot and then clogs it and returns it into my DT.


I don't have that problem of spillage in my refugium to sump. you must have high flow ???


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

it's a waterfall sump..it spills everywhere in any compartment I put it into.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Mine are both high flow. I use black foam to restrict the flow and light it from behind/within.


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

*chaeto*

You need a lot of chaeto to make an impact on nutrients in a closed system. Your better off using a nutrient system like carbon dosing or gfo to remove the nutrients. If you're trying to go low nutrients for SPS you'll need something other than chaeto to get the job done. Some people use a combination of carbon dosing and gfo with mixed results. Gradual changes usually deliver the best results.

John


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Jiinx said:


> it's a waterfall sump..it spills everywhere in any compartment I put it into.


do you trim chaeto? good, healthy chaeto should stay as one piece and water flow should not be able to flow it away.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

No, I actually don't trim it. I had just let it grow. Just trim it with scissors all around? Hmm

What else can I do for nitrate export besides water changes and chaeto? I was reading on melev's reef that he uses biopellets - anyone else have success with them?

http://www.melevsreef.com/node/183


----------

